# Any recommendations for a Small Business Working Capital loan?



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

I applied through my leasing company on my equipment, and they got an approval through an outside bank of theirs (not them directly) but it needs to be paid off in a year...at what seems like a pretty high interest rate.

I'd like to try somewhere else.


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

Paypal has a program I like where they lend you money for a single fixed fee and then you pay it back with automatic withdrawals of a percentage of each sale you make. Almost painless to make the payments because it's just a little at a time and it's automatic.


----------



## megan_iv (Jul 19, 2021)

Ripcord said:


> Paypal has a program I like where they lend you money for a single fixed fee and then you pay it back with automatic withdrawals of a percentage of each sale you make. Almost painless to make the payments because it's just a little at a time and it's automatic.


I never heard of this program and i using paypal for years now. Also need a take a little loan, just checking my options


----------



## Ripcord (Sep 2, 2006)

megan_iv said:


> I never heard of this program and i using paypal for years now. Also need a take a little loan, just checking my options


To qualify you need to have a significant and regular income processed through Paypal. I use them for all the payments I get from credit cards. When I have a loan they automatically take an agreed-upon percentage of each sale to pay the loan back.


----------



## wardaxan (Aug 20, 2021)

It seems reasonable enough on your part to try to get a loan elsewhere.


----------



## Liamricci (Sep 10, 2021)

Credit line on your card should be fine for the small amount. Other option is to take a personal loan, there are few institutions which offer it. Try to give a call to the few of them and pick the lowest rate.


----------

